
Do we even need men? - mdrzn
https://lithub.com/do-we-even-need-men/
======
zunzun
Once female stem cells can be made into spermatozoa cells - research that is
now underway - men will be physically unnecessary for reproduction as women
could in theory use technology to fertilize each other's egg cells. This would
not have the cellular problems associated with cloning, as it would be sexual
reproduction at the cellular level. All of the offspring would be female, no Y
chromosomes needed.

